# At 20% BF would you cut or bulk?



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

*Cut or bulk*​
cut 4581.82%bulk1018.18%


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Quick question, At 20% BF would you cut or bulk?


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

depends if u give a f*ck that your fat mate?

i would cut but some people are not as vain as me, question is do u care that u ait got abs?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Cut, you'll feel like a sack of crap bulking at that level.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Def cut mate. For me bulk would mean mega heavy weights which will for ME eventually lead to injuries inflexibility and just impractical bulk, rather be cut then bulk as much as you want I personally wana get to 15% or less then lean bulk.


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm currently about 20% BF and I'm cutting. Not a chance I'd want to bulk at this level personally..


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

what have you got to bulk? if youve hit 20%bf on a bulk and your a bodybuilder your doing it wrong, cut


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

like above cut 20% is to much fat to be doing a bulk strip down to about 12% then bulk again after & try to keep your bodyfat from raising to much once you start bulking at 12%.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

20% bodyfat but what total bodyweight?

Regardless at 20% you should prob cut first.

Not with the lights on tonight babe, I'm bulking!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Love it when people say strip down to 12% before bulking.

It's just that easy...I'd say cut until you feel like you want to bulk, by asking this question you already know that you want to drop some fat first.

Goodluck buddy


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Def cut imo


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Super_G said:


> Love it when people say strip down to 12% before bulking.
> 
> It's just that easy...I'd say cut until you feel like you want to bulk, by asking this question you already know that you want to drop some fat first.
> 
> Goodluck buddy


True this - I Started bulking at 14.5% BF - 3000-4000kcals a day - weight training 4 days a week / cardio once a week and I'm down at 13% BF and look so much better.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Cut without a doubt


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I also used to be locked into the stupid mentality of having to continuously bulk without actually noticing how fat I had become. When I did get tested and found out that I was 27% BF I nearly had a friggin' heart attack and went on a long gruelling diet and eventually touched around the 10% level (albeit way too briefly). Cutting down was the best thing I ever did and I never want to get nearly that damn fat again.

Short answer - cut, cut, cut!! You won't regret it.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Yeah cut, doesn't mean your gonna be looking like a rake. Don't fear the cut, it's a good look


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Body recomposition.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

jaymd_123 said:


> True this - I Started bulking at 14.5% BF - 3000-4000kcals a day - weight training 4 days a week / cardio once a week and I'm down at 13% BF and look so much better.


1.5% made that much difference, lol? :tongue:


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> 1.5% made that much difference, lol? :tongue:


You'd be amazed what a little trim can do!


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Cut, since starting going to gym and dance again ive never been over 16% bf, Currently at 13%


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

on the little info you gave me i'd advise you bulk just with additional cardio. if you want anymore advice just ask.


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

clean bulk with cardio


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

cut you fat fvck. :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

person dependant...i was around 20% and recently started bulking, but i dont care about abs etc, prefer having big shoulders and back


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

What's odd - at least if you've never done it before - about cutting and getting to a low body fat is that you tend to look very small and gaunt when wearing clothes. But, without clothes on, you look in seriously good shape even if you don't have massive muscles. Of course if you do also have massive muscles all the better.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

id cut, wouldnt let myself get to 20%


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

cut, show off the muscles if you have them


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

bulk forever :clap:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Do whatever the FCUK u wanna do


----------

